# dere:06 – grafikdesignschau regensburg



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Dort werde ich wahrscheinlich. Was ist mit euch? Auch jmd. interesse?



> Unter dem Motto „Kommunikation gestalten“ widmet sich die diesjährige „Grafikdesignschau Regensburg“ der Rolle des Grafik- und Kommunikationsdesigns im Zeitalter der Informations- und Wissensgesellschaft.
> 
> Der Vortragstag am 30. September mit Beiträgen von Justus Oehler (Pentagram, Berlin), Johannes Erler (Factor Design, Hamburg), Christina Hackenschuh (hackenschuh communication design, Stuttgart) und Wilhelm Koch (Büro Wilhelm, Amberg) ist mit Sicherheit einer der Höhepunkte der „dere:06“.
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------

